# Salary in Vancouver



## rockyj123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi,
I may move to Vancouver in a few months if everything goes fine with my interviews 
The companies I interviewed for pay their employees between 50-60k per year
I will be moving with my wife so I wanted to know about the rents and taxes since my wife wont be working and is 60k yearly a good salary to be able to live in Vancouver for two people and be able to save some money at the same time.

I am looking at places not too far from Abbot St.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Vancouver is a very expensive city.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

rockyj123 said:


> Hi,
> I may move to Vancouver in a few months if everything goes fine with my interviews
> The companies I interviewed for pay their employees between 50-60k per year
> I will be moving with my wife so I wanted to know about the rents and taxes since my wife wont be working and is 60k yearly a good salary to be able to live in Vancouver for two people and be able to save some money at the same time.
> ...


That's not enough for the location that you want to live in... here's a guide to the cost of living in Vancouver. with values stated in INR.

I was paying CAD 710$/mo for a one bedroom Garden Flat in a basement of a house near Main Street and 49th Avenue in Vancouver (ie _not_ downtown, but close to it)... this was in 2004. 

The cost of Electricity and Heating was included in the cost of rent. I've not lived in Vancouver for 3 years, so I don't know what the utility prices are like, but I would expect that you should expect to pay a good chunk of money for that.

Mandatory health insurance will cost you CAD 130.50$/month for the both of you... without buying the insurance, you will have to pay for each visit that you make to the doctor and to the A&E at the hospital. Visits to the dentist are _not_ covered by this insurance.

If you don't have a car, you will need to get around on the bus. Here is a breakdown of how much a month pass will cost you. This map shows the Zone boundaries... the further away from the yellow zone you get, the more you will have to pay. Abbot Street is in Zone One.

Petrol is currently costing CAD 1.209$/litre.

Car insurance is expensive... you _cannot_ get a number plate for your car if you don't have mandatory basic insurance.

Since the city has so very little space left, parking is often scarce during the day and can be quite expensive... here's a map to give you a general idea of how much parking will cost, per hour.


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi,
The cost of living seems to be higher in Vancouver compared to the major cities in Canada. However, there are many people who would like to settle/move to B.C. Can you suggest which places in B.C. would be suit the budget for a family that earns between $50-60K per year?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That depends on where your job is. If that is in Vancouver, and you only have 50-60k/y, you will have a commute that will be 1 hour + each way. (if you want to keep it safe for your family)


----------



## GOFORTH (Apr 7, 2015)

I know many people in Vancouver that earn 50-60 per year and manage just fine. Savings will be another issue. It could take 6 to 8 years to save $15.000 and that's being very frugal. They key is to live close to your job so that you can walk. Get a beater car and basic insurance to enjoy seeing all there is to see and eat out for dinner once or twice a month.


----------

